# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Мой метод

## Max_Novak

Мой метод довольно прост и возможно, что многие им пользуются. Секрет прост - все имена и их возможные комбинации есть в спамерских словарях и сколько фильтров не ставь не спасешься. Вывод: Нужен уникальный логин, которого нет в спамерских словарях. Рекомендую утилиту для генерирования безопасных паролей http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/p5922.shtml ей же можно составлять случайную комбинацию чисел и использовать эту комбинацию в качестве логина при регистрации почтового ящика. Например [email protected] Также не рекомендую раздавать всем и везде направо и налево свой мэйл. Не стоит также в настройках форумов разрешать всем писать на мэйл. Ваш мэйл оказывается в свободном доступе, потому что любой форум можно взломать. Всякие доски объявлений сканируются  спамерскими роботами. Мэйл нужно скрывать. Если Вы хотите что бы Вам собеседник написал на мэйл, то можно написать ему свой мэйл через «личные сообщения», но ни в коем случае не стоит размещать свой мэйл прямо на форуме. Если Вам пришло хоть одно спамерское письмо, ни в коем случае нельзя на него отвечать. Вообще если дать спамеру понять что Вы регулярно выбираете почту из ящика, то ждите самой настоящей спамерской атаки.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Алгоритм занесения уникального почтового адреса в спамерскую базу: почтовый червяк/троян проникает на машину Вашего адресата, собирает все адреса из его адресного листа и отправляет их хозяину. Ваше участие в этом процессе не требуется.

Увы.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Алгоритм занесения уникального почтового адреса в спамерскую базу: почтовый червяк/троян проникает на машину Вашего адресата, собирает все адреса из его адресного листа и отправляет их хозяину. Ваше участие в этом процессе не требуется.
> 
> Увы.


Абсолютно согласен  :Smiley:  И валится на этот уникальный ящик то же самое количество спама что и на обычный...

----------


## Max_Novak

Просто есть вещи которые от нас зависят и которые нет. Так почему бы не выполнить хотя бы те, которые зависят от нас? 100% защиты от спама и вирусов нет, но можно зато усложнить жизнь спамеров и вирмейкеров. Если нет 100% защиты от вирусов, то защем ставить антивирус? Та же логика. Антивирус спасает не всегда, но однако он не бесполезен.

----------


## DVi

> можно зато усложнить жизнь спамеров и вирмейкеров


К сожалению, сгенерированный почтовый адрес невозможно продиктовать по телефону и тем более невозможно запомнить. Поэтому предлагаемое Вами усложнение жизни будет бить по обе стороны баррикад.

P.S. Лично меня спамеры научили не глядя удалять любые письма, пришедшие от адресатов вроде [email protected]  :Wink:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

*Max_Novak*, Ваш метод никуда не годится. Соглашусь с *DVi* и *Jolly Rojer* :Smiley: 



> P.S. Лично меня спамеры научили не глядя удалять любые письма, пришедшие от адресатов вроде [email protected]


Аналогично. :Wink:

----------


## Max_Novak

> [email protected]


Это Вы сильно загнули. Я предлагаю вместо имен использовать числа. Такие комбинации это слишком. И потом, мои знакомые с которыми я переписываюсь уже мой мэйл знают. Прикол в том, что в спамерских словарях такой комбинации точно не будет.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

*Max_Novak*, внимательно прочитайте 2 пост данной темы. :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

мой почтовй адрес можно и в свободном доступе найти и легко его запомнить, однакоже спам мне туда не сыпиться..
вопрос что я делаю не так?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> К сожалению, сгенерированный почтовый адрес невозможно продиктовать по телефону и тем более невозможно запомнить. Поэтому предлагаемое Вами усложнение жизни будет бить по обе стороны баррикад.
> 
> P.S. Лично меня спамеры научили не глядя удалять любые письма, пришедшие от адресатов вроде [email protected]


Поступаю так же и всем рекомендую особенно тем кто постоянно сидит в разделе ПОМОГИТЕ!

----------


## Max_Novak

Ну я просто сказал как я защищаюсь от спама, а раз все так против, то я не навязываю.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ну я просто сказал как я защищаюсь от спама, а раз все так против, то я не навязываю.


Судя по всему, защита сводится именно к тому, что адрес не засвечен ... у меня в конторе, к примеру, большинство почтовых ящиков - это галиматься из цифр и букв, причем столь непотребная, что угадать ее или принять за что-то смысловое нереально. И тем не менее спам прет - как только ящик засветился, то все. А путей засветки два:
1. Троян/шпион, как писал выше DVi
2. Почтовый червяк. Многие из них шлют почту от имени пораженной машины или собирают все email и подставляют случайным образом отправитель/получателя, "засвечивая" тем самым все найденные адреса. Важно то, что такой червяк может огрести любой из моих знакомых, у которого мой адрес будет в адресной книге.

----------


## PavelA

Мой ящик, да и всех в компании на тот момент, засветился в тот момент, когда наша адресная книга появилась в продаже на Горбушке.
Сейчас на паре серверов стоит спаморезка от Symanteca и режет,режет,режет.

Если что-то нужное туда попадает, то можно зайти и восстановить к себе.

----------


## kuznetz

Ценность предлагаемого метода очевидно определяется тем, какой процент в общем спаме составляют словарные атаки. Из того, что приходит на мои сервера (просто логи SMTP-in если взять да посмотреть за 1 час времени), то не больше 5% словарных атак. Поэтому вынужден согласиться, что метод "антисловаря" не будет достаточно эффективен. Но идея, безусловно, красивая.

----------


## kuznetz

Господа, здесь говорим в основном о борьбе со спамом. Как насчет борьбы со спамерами? с недобросовестными провайдерами, хостерами, регистраторами

----------


## ed13

> Как насчет борьбы со спамерами? с недобросовестными провайдерами, хостерами, регистраторами


  Абсолютно бесполезное занятие... Спаммеры были , есть и будут до тех пор, пока есть спрос на их услуги... На мой взгляд бить надо не спаммеров, а тех, чью рекламу они рассылают... Как только им перестанут платить за рассылки, спаммеры тихо вымрут сами....

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Абсолютно бесполезное занятие... Спаммеры были , есть и будут до тех пор, пока есть спрос на их услуги... На мой взгляд бить надо не спаммеров, а тех, чью рекламу они рассылают... Как только им перестанут платить за рассылки, спаммеры тихо вымрут сами....


Согласен спрос рождает предложения, но вот если лично такого узнаю морду буду бить не тому кто заказал.а тому кто раcсылал. В следующий раз желание отпадет  :Wink:

----------


## MOCT

> Не стоит также в настройках форумов разрешать всем писать на мэйл. Ваш мэйл оказывается в свободном доступе, потому что любой форум можно взломать.


если форум ломанут, то не зависимо от поставленных настроек (покзывать/не показывать адрес) он окажется в руках спамеров

----------


## kuznetz

> Абсолютно бесполезное занятие... Спаммеры были , есть и будут до тех пор, пока есть спрос на их услуги... На мой взгляд бить надо не спаммеров, а тех, чью рекламу они рассылают


Согласен, конечно. Кто рекламирует себя посредством спама - тех бить надо, но это не очень эффективно. Во-первых, рекламодателей много. Их больше, чем спамеров. Решить проблему с этой стороны может только федеральный закон. Который наши депутаты пока что решили не рассматривать.

Рекламодатель не совершает уголовного преступления, заказывая спам-рекламу. А вот спамер совершает уголовное преступление (ст. 274 УК). Не собственно рассылкой спама - это пока у нас ненаказуемо - а тем что при этом ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО используются спам-трояны. То есть спамер: а) занимается распространением спам-троянов б) в процессе рассылки спама тратит на трафике деньги владельца затрояненного компьютера. И то и другое подпадает под статью 274 (написание троянов - еще под статью 273). Как известно, в октябре прошлого года троим спамерам дали ВОСЕМЬ лет каждому за такие дела. Вот туда и надо их всех отправлять. А не шутки шутить. Поэтому и предлагаю - выявлять спамеров.

Во-вторых, воевать только со спросом, а не с предложением, - почему? Почему же тогда борются с наркомафией?

Надо бороться и со спросом, и с предложением.

----------


## Max_Novak

> Ценность предлагаемого метода очевидно определяется тем, какой процент в общем спаме составляют словарные атаки. Из того, что приходит на мои сервера (просто логи SMTP-in если взять да посмотреть за 1 час времени), то не больше 5% словарных атак. Поэтому вынужден согласиться, что метод "антисловаря" не будет достаточно эффективен. Но идея, безусловно, красивая.


Тоже приведу пример из личного опыта. Мой мэйл знали только несколько человек. Вдруг как гром среди ясного неба на меня начал сыпатся спам! Люди, с которыми я переписываюсь следят за безопасностью своего ПК и имеют файрвол и антивирус (не будем сейчас спорить насколько это эффективно). Узнать мэйл легко простым перебором имен. Процент угадывания довольно высок, особенно адресов которые зарегистрированны в популярных доменах и особенно на яндексе. Чтобы проверить мою теорию, попробуйте зарегистрировать на популярном домене ящик на популярное имя_фамилия или просто на популярный псевдоним (имя героя известного фильма, к примеру). Ну как получилось?  :Wink:  В связи cо спамом мода иметь мыло типа [email protected] отпала. Почему? Ответ находится сам собой. Теперь у меня вопрос к *kuznetz*. Как можно по логам SMTP узнать причину спамерской атаки (как адрес попал к спамеру)? Просто любопытно  :Smiley:  И потом плюс ко всему. Разве не прикольно в отличии от всех иметь мэйл не с именем, а номером?

----------


## MOCT

> А вот спамер совершает уголовное преступление (ст. 274 УК). Не собственно рассылкой спама - это пока у нас ненаказуемо - а тем что при этом ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО используются спам-трояны. То есть спамер: а) занимается распространением спам-троянов б) в процессе рассылки спама тратит на трафике деньги владельца затрояненного компьютера. И то и другое подпадает под статью 274


а Вы УК РФ хотя бычитали? 274 статья - это преступления совершенные лицами, имеющими доступ к ЭВМ по своим должностным обязанностям и допустившими халатность при работе с ними




> Как известно, в октябре прошлого года троим спамерам дали ВОСЕМЬ лет каждому за такие дела.


не спамерам, а ддосерам

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kuznetz

> Как можно по логам SMTP узнать причину спамерской атаки (как адрес попал к спамеру)? Просто любопытно


Почему «узнать как адрес попал к спамеру»? не понял вообще-то о чем речь. Этого узнавать не требуется.

Так или иначе, рассказываю как выглядит словарная атака: спамер толкает письма на адреса, которых нет. Перебирает адреса по словарю. Типа director, office, partners, sales, manager, manager1, manager2 и т.д.

А несловарная атака (ну обычный спам то есть) выглядит совсем не так: спамер толкает письма подряд на адреса которые ВСЕ есть. Так вот таких почтовых сессий – 95%. И только 5% идет с перебором несуществующих адресов.

Вот и вся история

----------

